# IE8/Win7 Quicklinks JS Error



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

The quicklinks button no longer works for my on IE8/Win7 Enterprise. When you click on it, it throws the following JS error:

Webpage error details

User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/4.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0; InfoPath.2; .NAP 1.0; OfficeLiveConnector.1.3; OfficeLivePatch.0.0)
Timestamp: Thu, 24 Dec 2009 16:19:35 UTC

Message: 'this.overlay.id' is null or not an object
Line: 11
Char: 10210
Code: 0
URI: http://www.dbstalk.com/clientscript/vbulletin_global.js?v=376


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Hmm, looks like it's only an issue when you're not logged in.


----------

